# halloween decor?



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

Does anyone decorate their hedgehogs cage for halloween or other seasons? I know theres a ton of people that create different themes for their hamsters is it the same with hedgehogs and I've just been missing them? If you do decorate their cage what do you use and do you have any pictures you'd like to share?


----------

